# FYI



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gonna be outta here for sometime... who knows how long.







See this for explanation: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=3;t=018131 Taking any good stuff you got left.Thanks.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Good luck with your move, BQ... hope it all goes smoothly for you.Looking forward to your return. I value your posts.







Evie


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

I value your posts too and am glad you brought message here from The Meeting Place. I get a little overwhelmed with the volume of messages over there so check it out only occassionally.Hope & pray things go smoothly as possible during the stressful days ahead.


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

I got you covered BQ........ )))hugs((( **** the fairy-gawd-mother ****


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, got it and hope when this is all over you feel better. But we will await your return and wish you all the best with all this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Find update here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=018131#000013 I'd type it here, but I'm pooped out.... in "all" ways. lolThanks for the good stuff.  BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ ((((hugs))))))


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Zay & Eric














I "hit the wall" today. Just ran out of energy. I have had to take more Levsin in the past couple weeks than I ever had to before. So much so, that I sound like a "squeaky adolescent male".







I notice as the adrenaline wears off, I'm in worse shape physically. Now, maybe I am and maybe I'm just noticing. LOL I know I am in a much better emotional place. But the bod is shot.AND, I went to get my hair un-grayed today and had to sit there looking at myself in the mirror. Ummmm, NOT pretty. I have circles the size of the Tri-State area under my eyes.BUT







............. my hair looks good.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Glad you're in good spirits, BQ.Hey... with those raccoon eyes, you could always put on some shades and do an Elvis impersonation?







(Just being silly)Evie


----------

